# Repair of my Uberti .45...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I located some data that would date my Uberti Flat Top Target .45 Colt (it was made in 2003) and as I took my gun out and cleared it, I noticed the cylinder didn't lock up right. Imediately realized it was probable due to a broken bolt/trigger spring. Taking the part out, it looked like this:










Now usually these break across a leg, not from the hole. Then, on second look, it is not a break line, but appears to be made that way. Puzzled, I examined it closer when this happened:










Pure speculation on my part, but I believe these are slotted to make the leg longer and thereby reduce some of the tension on the trigger and give a lighter pull. Apparently it had a hairline crack when I removed it.

I had a spring in my tool box that I bought about 1978 as a replacement for an Iver Johnson Cattleman .44 Magnum. I bought two at the time, one for a spare. My .45 is back up and running again.

Bob Wright


----------



## jdeenorris (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Ubretta 45 cattleman flat top with 7 1/2" BBL. The trigger pull is light 1# 11Oz. I would like to increase it to 2 1/2#. Can anyone recommend a gunsmith or give me instructions on increasing the triger pull.
Thanks
Jim
[email protected]


----------

